# My favorite things



## nutmeg

From about 500 pieces here are my favorite Jnats of all times:




a small Ohira uchigumori hazuya of 120*70*20mm and a Narutaki Jizuya, the yellow one, wich has very modest dimensions too.
The Uchigumori has a perfect mix of middle soft hardness (HS43) and grain size. Perfect feeling.
The Narutaki makes you feel the ultimate sharpness. It is only HS50 so quite middle and give a nice contrast but very, very, very fine grain and gives an elegant mirror finish. Very dense stone.

I glued them to very heavy materials (lead+steel and lead + epoxy for the Narutaki). They weight now 8kg and 3kg so the ultimate quality is here and they feel like huge ones. I don't feel any limitation when working on 360mm blades for example.


----------



## nutmeg

A part of my finger stones collection:




18 different Ohira uchigumori hazuya and 16 different Jizuya mostly from Narutaki and Nakayama. All sorted from softest (1) to hardest (16-18)

Many, many other finger stones laying around but still not tested. Or tested but not shown like some Ao Renge HS53, HS62 and HS 68. Or even one quite magical Ohira Uchigumori HS62 wich does miracles on soft clads... (Actually, HS62 is too hard on soft clads but this one is a dream)


----------



## Xenif

Im waiting for the documentary, "Nutmeg Dreams of Fingerstones"


----------



## Joao lourenco

Amazing!!


----------

